# Rushden Cavalcade



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you are in the area, the Cavalcade is this weekend and worth a visit.

We are there with our two Ruston Hornsby engines and the 6-wheel trailer.

Located just south of Rushden on the A6, entrance in Avenue Road, NN10 0SN, parking is free, admission varies. The parking field is a short walk from the show site. Ground conditions are good. Weather forecast dry with sunny periods.

http://www.cavalcade.org.uk

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're headed north unfortunately Peter.


----------

